# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خواب زیاددد

## parnia-sh

سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم :Yahoo (4): 
خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون :Yahoo (3): 
کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده :Yahoo (76): 
96 یهااا :Yahoo (4): تازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسین :Yahoo (68): تازه باید گازبدین
خب./؟/ :Yahoo (4): 
من یه مشکلییی دارممم :Yahoo (68): از مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرم :Yahoo (23): فهمیدین دیگه؟
من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی :Yahoo (13): 
تقریبا 12 -13ساعت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (77): خوش خواب تشریف دارم
حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد :Yahoo (101): 
راه حل هایی که ج نداده:
1-اب ریختن
2-ساعت 
3-غرغر مامان خانوم :Yahoo (111): 

.
عاقا کمک .. :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ultra

گزینه 1   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

12 13 ساعت خواب برا یه کنکوری اون تو این بازه زمانی  :Yahoo (13):  خدا قوت پهلوان خسته نباشی دلاور  :Yahoo (4): 

والا راهش مشت و لقد و آب یخ هستش  :Yahoo (4):  راهکار دیگه ای به ذهنم نمیرسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

منم خوابم میاد :Yahoo (2): 

 :Y (708): 

سوزن....سوزن بزن...نخوابی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> 12 13 ساعت خواب برا یه کنکوری اون تو این بازه زمانی  خدا قوت پهلوان خسته نباشی دلاور 
> 
> والا راهش مشت و لقد و آب یخ هستش  راهکار دیگه ای به ذهنم نمیرسه


هم چنین :Yahoo (4): 
اب ج نمیده مامان نمیریزه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> منم خوابم میاد
> 
> 
> 
> سوزن....سوزن بزن...نخوابی


چجوری وقتی خوابم سوزن بزنم؟ :Yahoo (21): به منم بگو
شبا میتونم ییداربمونم مشکل بعدشع

----------


## Wild Rose

> چجوری وقتی خوابم سوزن بزنم؟به منم بگو
> شبا میتونم ییداربمونم مشکل بعدشع


عاها...

زنگ ساعتت رو دوف دوفی بذار....بلنـــــــــد.... :Yahoo (4): 

دوپس دوپس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alis

شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد کم خون هستید،قرص آهن بخورید خوب نشدید باید برید دکتر چون خواب هم برای یه فرد بالغ 8 ساعت هست.

----------


## parnia-sh

> عاها...
> 
> زنگ ساعتت رو دوف دوفی بذار....بلنـــــــــد....
> 
> دوپس دوپس


مطمعنی  ج میده؟ :Yahoo (4): اخه ..من با اب هم بیدارنمیشم..تجربه داشتم بااب خیسم کردن با همون لباس خیس ادامه دادم به خوابم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد کم خون هستید،قرص آهن بخورید خوب نشدید باید برید دکتر چون خواب هم برای یه فرد بالغ 8 ساعت هست.


مشکل اهن  نه ندارم  امتحانا ازمایش دادم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Wild Rose

> مطمعنی  ج میده؟اخه ..من با اب هم بیدارنمیشم..تجربه داشتم بااب خیسم کردن با همون لباس خیس ادامه دادم به خوابم


بابا یکم استرسم بد چیزی نیستا :Yahoo (4): )

من خوابم نمیبره....اما به شدت خوابم میاد :Yahoo (2): 

امتحان کن....کل خونه یهم باهم بندری :Yahoo (4): )

ویبره اشم روشن کن...بذار زیرت بلرزه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Dr fatima97

دقیقا مشکل من :Yahoo (4): 

آجی جون منم یه تاپیکی زده بودم 

دوستان به طور کامل راهنمایی کرده بودن....

اینم لینک:

فرقی نداره شب کی بخوابم همیشه دیر بیدار میشم چ کنم؟

----------


## Amin-jh

این روش یکم تخصصی هست ولی خب 100٪ جواب میده:
مواد لازم :
یک اتو
نوار چسب
تایمر قطع و وصل جریان برق دیجیتالی (از الکتریکی میتونید تهیه کنید)

شما ابتدا قبل از خواب دست خودتون رو با نوار چسب به قسمت فلزی اتو (انجایی که گرم می شود) متصل میکنی بعدش 
تایمر رو که قبلا در سر راه دوشاخ اتو قرار دادی رو ساعت دلخواه تنظیم میکنی و بعد دو شاخ رو به پریز متصل میکنی
تایمر دقیقا همون زمانی که شما تعیین کردی برق رو وصل میکنه...
و چند ثانیه بعد شما در حال بال بال زدن هستید  :Yahoo (4): 
خواب که هیچ اسمتم فراموش میکنی  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## parnia-sh

> دقیقا مشکل من
> 
> آجی جون منم یه تاپیکی زده بودم 
> 
> دوستان به طور کامل راهنمایی کرده بودن....
> 
> اینم لینک:
> 
> فرقی نداره شب کی بخوابم همیشه دیر بیدار میشم چ کنم؟


اجیییییییی :Yahoo (2): ج داد؟
تو چیکار کردی؟

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اجییییییییج داد؟
> تو چیکار کردی؟


 
  ی کم اوضاع خوابم خوب شد :Yahoo (4): 

میدونی مشکل از کجاست؟

از اراده و بی انگیزه بودنم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## parnia-sh

> این روش یکم تخصصی هست ولی خب 100٪ جواب میده:
> مواد لازم :
> یک اتو
> نوار چسب
> تایمر قطع و وصل جریان برق دیجیتالی (از الکتریکی میتونید تهیه کنید)
> 
> شما ابتدا قبل از خواب دست خودتون رو با نوار چسب به قسمت فلزی اتو (انجایی که گرم می شود) متصل میکنی بعدش 
> تایمر رو که قبلا در سر راه دوشاخ اتو قرار دادی رو ساعت دلخواه تنظیم میکنی و بعد دو شاخ رو به پریز متصل میکنی
> تایمر دقیقا همون زمانی که شما تعیین کردی برق رو وصل میکنه...
> ...


داداش دیگه دست نمی مونه درس بخونم.. :Yahoo (21): 
حالت خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> ی کم اوضاع خوابم خوب شد
> 
> میدونی مشکل از کجاست؟
> 
> از اراده و بی انگیزه بودنم


اون انگیزه رو اارم ولی هییییی اراده :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اون انگیزه رو اارم ولی هییییی اراده



تلاشت رو بکن ایشالا موفق بشی :Yahoo (8): 

من با اینه زیاد میخوابیدم اما درسمو خوب میخوندم....ولی اگه زود بیدار میشدم وضعیتم بهتر میشد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amin-jh

> داداش دیگه دست نمی مونه درس بخونم..
> حالت خوبه


دیگه من نمیدونم 
من همین راه حل رو بلدم

----------


## likeastatue

یاد گنجیشکم افتادم :Yahoo (101): 
چاره ش تصمیم تو یه لحظست :Yahoo (4): 
نمیدونم تا حالا از ارتفاع پریدین یا نه!:/
هی میخوای بپری هی میترسی 
یه هو میگی بپرم نمیمیرم که و میپری تق :Yahoo (4): 
هی خوابت میاد میگی بخوابم هی خوابت میاد میگی بخوابم
یهو خودتو گول میزنی میپری میری دست و صورتتو میشوری و کتابتو برمیداری :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم
> خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون
> کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده
> 96 یهاااتازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسینتازه باید گازبدین
> خب./؟/
> من یه مشکلییی دارممماز مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرمفهمیدین دیگه؟
> من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی
> تقریبا 12 -13ساعتخوش خواب تشریف دارم
> حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد
> ...


ُلام
والا یکم خواب بیشتر تو این فصل عیب نداره اما نه اینقدر!!!!
چند تا راهکار

1)جایی بخواب که وقتی خورشید طلوع کنه روشن شه کامل!
2)جای خیلی گرم یا خیلی سرد نخواب!
3)تایمر
4)با مامانت هماهنگ کن
5)شب سر وقت بخواب(البته ماه رمضون یکم جا به جا میشه)

به نظرم مشکل از مکان خوابته!

----------


## Amin-jh

همه این روش هایی که دوستان گفتن،خیلی که جواب بده 70٪ درصد هست
ولی روش بنده 100٪ 
مزاح نمیکنم 
به شما قول میدم یک هفته امتحان کنید،تا آخر عمر سر همون ساعت بیدار میشید.
البته خب بعد یک مدت چون شرطی میشید دیگه نیازی نیست، در حالی که سر همون ساعت بیدار میشید...
*فروشگاه خرید انواع تایمر*

----------


## parnia-sh

> ُلام
> والا یکم خواب بیشتر تو این فصل عیب نداره اما نه اینقدر!!!!
> چند تا راهکار
> 
> 1)جایی بخواب که وقتی خورشید طلوع کنه روشن شه کامل!
> 2)جای خیلی گرم یا خیلی سرد نخواب!
> 3)تایمر
> 4)با مامانت هماهنگ کن
> 5)شب سر وقت بخواب(البته ماه رمضون یکم جا به جا میشه)
> ...


چن شب پیش توی اشپزخونه خوابیدم :Yahoo (21):  روز اول ج ااداد با کمر درد وحشتتاک...ولی روز بعد نه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## parnia-sh

> همه این روش هایی که دوستان گفتن،خیلی که جواب بده 70٪ درصد هست
> ولی روش بنده 100٪ 
> مزاح نمیکنم 
> به شما قول میدم یک هفته امتحان کنید،تا آخر عمر سر همون ساعت بیدار میشید.


:

اخه داداش گله من  با 70 درصد سالم میمنونم ولی با 100 تو با اب گلاب باید بباین سرقبرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hassansadeghi

همه با مامان هماهنگ میکنن.نمیدونم چزار با بابا هماهنگ نمیکنن زود بیدار شن.یک بار با بابا هماهنگ کنید شاید ج داد.

----------


## Amin-jh

> اخه داداش گله من  با 70 درصد سالم میمنونم ولی با 100 تو با اب گلاب باید بباین سرقبرم


هیچوقت هیچجا هیچکس ایده های من رو جدی نگرفت...
شما راحت باشین.

----------


## parnia-sh

> همه با مامان هماهنگ میکنن.نمیدونم چزار با بابا هماهنگ نمیکنن زود بیدار شن.یک بار با بابا هماهنگ کنید شاید ج داد.


بابا :Yahoo (23): برای دختر ج نمیده. :Yahoo (4): دختریم وعزیز  درداانه ی پدر :Yahoo (4): بیدار که نمیکنه هیچ تازه میگه بخواب.(قربونش برم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## صادق خان

3 چارتا ساعت کوک کن گوشه گوشه خونه بذا .حتی الامکان جا خابت جدا باشه ک به خاطر بیدارکردن بقیه تنبیه نشی
قهوه هم خوبه .البته اگه حساسیت نداشته باشی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> هیچوقت هیچجا هیچکس ایده های من رو جدی نگرفت...
> شما راحت باشین.


پیشنهاد شما عالی.ولی اگه اینم بهش اضافه کنید بهتر.6-ارتباط با یک مشاور یا پزشک..

----------


## Milad98

*من چند تا مطلب در مورد خواب خوندم(محققی هستم واسه خودم)

مکانسیم خواب و ارتباطش با بدن پیچیده تره از اونیکه ما بهش فکر میکنیم

سیستم بدن افرادهم متفاوته
*
*یخورده در موردش تو نت تحقیق کنید چیزای خوبی میفهمید
*

----------


## parnia-sh

بچ های که مثل منن برای تنظبم خواب

http://sleepyti.me/

----------


## hassansadeghi

دوستان روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه.ایده آلش چقدره

----------


## gallant

برنامه ی Alarmy رو دانلود کن واسه گوشیت ینیییی دهنی سرویس کنه ازت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): تیکای توی ستینگو که بزنی نه میشه پاکش کرد وقتی بیدارت میکنه نه میشه گوشیو خاموش کرد نه میشه از برنامه در رفت نه میشه snooz کرد بعد میتونی خاموش کردنشو با روشای مختلف امتحان کنی:مثلا از جایی که دست و صورت میشوری عکس میگیری بعد صب تا از اونجا عکس نگیری خاموش نمیشه!!!ینی خواب موندی روش بعدی اتصال 220 ولت برق سه فاز هس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

دیگه نظری نبود؟
مرسی از دوستان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnia-sh

> برنامه ی Alarmy رو دانلود کن واسه گوشیت ینیییی دهنی سرویس کنه ازتتیکای توی ستینگو که بزنی نه میشه پاکش کرد وقتی بیدارت میکنه نه میشه گوشیو خاموش کرد نه میشه از برنامه در رفت نه میشه snooz کرد بعد میتونی خاموش کردنشو با روشای مختلف امتحان کنی:مثلا از جایی که دست و صورت میشوری عکس میگیری بعد صب تا از اونجا عکس نگیری خاموش نمیشه!!!ینی خواب موندی روش بعدی اتصال 220 ولت برق سه فاز هس


چه باحالللللل :Yahoo (76): امتحان میکنم

----------


## parnia-sh

> دوستان روزی چند ساعت بخونیم خوبه.ایده آلش چقدره


بستگی به خودت داره..توانایتت...ولی 8-9 خوبه یکم زیاده  :Yahoo (4): ولی اگه هدفت پزشکیه نه زیاد نیس

----------


## parnia-sh

> برنامه ی Alarmy رو دانلود کن واسه گوشیت ینیییی دهنی سرویس کنه ازتتیکای توی ستینگو که بزنی نه میشه پاکش کرد وقتی بیدارت میکنه نه میشه گوشیو خاموش کرد نه میشه از برنامه در رفت نه میشه snooz کرد بعد میتونی خاموش کردنشو با روشای مختلف امتحان کنی:مثلا از جایی که دست و صورت میشوری عکس میگیری بعد صب تا از اونجا عکس نگیری خاموش نمیشه!!!ینی خواب موندی روش بعدی اتصال 220 ولت برق سه فاز هس


چه شعاریم داره :Yahoo (23): 
 sleep  if U can :Yahoo (23):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> بستگی به خودت داره..توانایتت...ولی 8-9 خوبه یکم زیاده ولی اگه هدفت پزشکیه نه زیاد نیس


عزیزم ممنون.ولی من انسانیم :Yahoo (3): 
.

----------


## Amin-jh

> برنامه ی Alarmy رو دانلود کن واسه گوشیت ینیییی دهنی سرویس کنه ازتتیکای توی ستینگو که بزنی نه میشه پاکش کرد وقتی بیدارت میکنه نه میشه گوشیو خاموش کرد نه میشه از برنامه در رفت نه میشه snooz کرد بعد میتونی خاموش کردنشو با روشای مختلف امتحان کنی:مثلا از جایی که دست و صورت میشوری عکس میگیری بعد صب تا از اونجا عکس نگیری خاموش نمیشه!!!ینی خواب موندی روش بعدی اتصال 220 ولت برق سه فاز هس


عزیزم بنده این برنامه رو دانلود کردم 
سر صبح  انقد زنگ زد اعصابم خورد شد گوشیو کوبیدم به دیوار و خوابیدم :Yahoo (21): 
الان صفه ی گوشیم به صورت درختی ترک خورده

----------


## DR.MAM

ما یه دختر همسایه یی داشتیم.اونم روزی 12 ساعت اینا میخوابید.

هیچی دیگه دارم از مراسم ختم میام.
خدا اموات شما رو هم بیامرزه

----------


## hassansadeghi

> عزیزم بنده این برنامه رو دانلود کردم 
> سر صبح  انقد زنگ زد اعصابم خورد شد گوشیو کوبیدم به دیوار و خوابیدم
> الان صفه ی گوشیم به صورت درختی ترک خورده


  وقتی عصبانی هستین یکم ماست بریزین تو یه فنجون قهوه با آبلیمو بخورین
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
آرومتون نمیکنه ولی باعث میشه اسهال بشین مشکلاتتون رو فراموش کنین کلا

----------


## parnia-sh

> عزیزم بنده این برنامه رو دانلود کردم 
> سر صبح  انقد زنگ زد اعصابم خورد شد گوشیو کوبیدم به دیوار و خوابیدم
> الان صفه ی گوشیم به صورت درختی ترک خورده


 :Yahoo (23): عخی
حللا ما امتحان میکنیم انسالله موبایلمون درختی نمیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

منم 9تا 10ساعت میخوابم
نخوابم میمیرم
جدیدا این مرضو گرفتم

----------


## hassansadeghi

> منم 9تا 10ساعت میخوابم
> نخوابم میمیرم
> جدیدا این مرضو گرفتم


اللهم اشفع کل مریض.

----------


## DR.MAM

> منم 9تا 10ساعت میخوابم
> نخوابم میمیرم
> جدیدا این مرضو گرفتم


الفاتحه بعد از صلوات

----------


## parnia-sh

> ما یه دختر همسایه یی داشتیم.اونم روزی 12 ساعت اینا میخوابید.
> 
> هیچی دیگه دارم از مراسم ختم میام.
> خدا اموات شما رو هم بیامرزه


 :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (21): 
یا خدا :Yahoo (21): 
خدا بیامرزتشون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin-jh

حاضرم اینجا تا صبح بمونم که بهتون ثابت کنم روش من بهترینه...
در مورد خطرشم بگم از هر پزشکی بپرسید هیچکس تا حالا از 10٪سوختگی نمره
تازه شما قبل از اینکه حساس بشه بیدار میشی و سعی میکنی خودتو نجات بدی ...

----------


## Chandler Bing

استارتر یه سوال مهم
شما کلا از وقتی که یادتون میاد همینقدر میخوابیدی یا اینکه الان اینجوری شدی؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> حاضرم اینجا تا صبح بمونم که بهتون ثابت کنم روش من بهترینه...
> در مورد خطرشم بگم از هر پزشکی بپرسید هیچکس تا حالا از 10٪سوختگی نمره
> تازه شما قبل از اینکه حساس بشه بیدار میشی و سعی میکنی خودتو نجات بدی ...


حالا منم بخام اینکار رو کنم ..خب؟مامان نمیزاره..بعدشم دیگه باید توی تیمارستان با صدای پرستارا بیدار شم..فکر میکنن دیونه شدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

> استارتر یه سوال مهم
> شما کلا از وقتی که یادتون میاد همینقدر میخوابیدی یا اینکه الان اینجوری شدی؟


از وقتی یادم میاد :Yahoo (4): 
اینم به خاظر این بود راهنمایی چن ماه از خانواده دور افتادم برنامم از اون موقع بهم خورد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hassansadeghi

دوستان خواب ظهر یا همون قیلوله نباید بیشتر از 40 دقیقه باشه.واقعا من امتحان کردم وقتی 1یا 2 ساعت بشه از خواب که بلند میشی کیج و منگی.انگار وزن مغزت ده برابر شده.شایدم این فقط مشکل من باشه. :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amin-jh

> حالا منم بخام اینکار رو کنم ..خب؟مامان نمیزاره..بعدشم دیگه باید توی تیمارستان با صدای پرستارا بیدار شم..فکر میکنن دیونه شدم


باشه.
من نمیدونم بشریت کی میخاد قدر ایده های من رو بدونه ...

----------


## parnia-sh

> دوستان خواب ظهر یا همون قیلوله نباید بیشتر از 40 دقیقه باشه.واقعا من امتحان کردم وقتی 1یا 2 ساعت بشه از خواب که بلند میشی کیج و منگی.انگار وزن مغزت ده برابر شده.شایدم این فقط مشکل من باشه.


من ساعت 2 و نیم ظهر تازه از خواب بیدارمیشم به خاطر همین ظهرا نمیخابم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من ساعت 2 و نیم ظهر تازه از خواب بیدارمیشم به خاطر همین ظهرا نمیخابم


شما فک کنم به انتهای عمرتون چیزی نمونده.

این چند روزه پایانی رو برید تفریح کنین

----------


## hassansadeghi

> باشه.
> من نمیدونم بشریت کی میخاد قدر ایده های من رو بدونه ...


من که این همه تشکر میکنم به خاطر پستای خوبت.پس چرا اینقدر گله داری.

----------


## hassansadeghi

> شما فک کنم به انتهای عمرتون چیزی نمونده.
> 
> این چند روزه پایانی رو برید تفریح کنین


ایول :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## parnia-sh

مرز :Yahoo (4): ..من حالا حالا زنده ام :Yahoo (21): این خوابم هم درست میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gallant

> عزیزم بنده این برنامه رو دانلود کردم 
> سر صبح  انقد زنگ زد اعصابم خورد شد گوشیو کوبیدم به دیوار و خوابیدم
> الان صفه ی گوشیم به صورت درختی ترک خورده


خب داداش روش دوم رو باید امتحان کنی تو :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hassansadeghi

یخچال دانشجویی.یعنی منم باید یه روز....من قرمه سبزی مامان رو میخوام.ماماااااان....

----------


## DR.MAM

> مرز..من حالا حالا زنده اماین خوابم هم درست میشه


مرحومه مغفوره پرنیا ش
الفاتحه

----------


## Amin-jh

> من که این همه تشکر میکنم به خاطر پستای خوبت.پس چرا اینقدر گله داری.


مرسی از شما داداش گلم  :Y (694): 
ولی کلا
توی کلاس مطرح میکنیم ازمون نمره کم میشه بیرون هم که اصلا کسی توجه نمیکنه
الان همین ایده مگه چشه ؟
من 100٪ تضمین میدم... اصن هر کی امتحان کرد جواب نگرفت بیاد اینجا هر چی دلش خواست به من بگه...

----------


## FaMa77

بگو مامان جان اگ زیاد خوابیدی شما رو از غذا محروم کنه  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه شیکمو باشی این روش جواب میده  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## parnia-sh

> مرحومه مغفوره پرنیا ش
> الفاتحه


چه اشتیاقیم داره من بمیرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

> بگو مامان جان اگ زیاد خوابیدی شما رو از غذا محروم کنه 
> اگه شیکمو باشی این روش جواب میده


پیک موتوی :Yahoo (4): شیکمو تا دلت بخاد ولی مامان دلش نمیاد

----------


## Amin-jh

> خب داداش روش دوم رو باید امتحان کنی تو


نه عزیزم روش ابداعی خودم رو امتحان کردم 
باور کن به 1 هفته نکشید دیگه بدون اونکار دقیق سر همون ساعت بیدار میشم.

----------


## DR.MAM

> چه اشتیاقیم داره من بمیرم


ماییم دیگه

----------


## gallant

* parnia-sh*

تازه اگه نسخه ی پریمیوم رو بگیری میتونی بارکد مثلا خمیردندون رو روش سیو کنی تا نری دستشویی بارکد رو نگیری جلو دوربین قطع نمیشه!
Shake شم از خنده صب بیدار میشی مثلا میذاری رو 50 مث دیوونه ها باید گوشی محکم تکون بدی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hassansadeghi

یعنی یه روز منم همچین وضعی دارم....من فقط قرمه سبزی مامانمو میخوام....ععع مامااان :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## parnia-sh

> * parnia-sh*
> تازه اگه نسخه ی پریمیوم رو بگیری میتونی بارکد مثلا خمیردندون رو روش سیو کنی تا نری دستشویی بارکد رو نگیری جلو دوربین قطع نمیشه!
> Shake شم از خنده صب بیدار میشی مثلا میذاری رو 50 مث دیوونه ها باید گوشی محکم تکون بدی


دانلود کردم همشو امتحان میکنم
اب رو هم میگم دوباره بریزه

----------


## Amin-jh

> * parnia-sh*
> تازه اگه نسخه ی پریمیوم رو بگیری میتونی بارکد مثلا خمیردندون رو روش سیو کنی تا نری دستشویی بارکد رو نگیری جلو دوربین قطع نمیشه!
> Shake شم از خنده صب بیدار میشی مثلا میذاری رو 50 مث دیوونه ها باید گوشی محکم تکون بدی


اینا پایه و اساسش همون تئوری بنده هست...
فقط یکم سوسولیزه شده...

----------


## DR.MAM

برای شادی روحش تمام انجمنیا یه صلوات براش بفرستین

----------


## hassansadeghi

> ماییم دیگه


این ازرائیل همش تو این تاپیک پرسه میزنه میترسم اشتباهی جون منو بگیره.این حرف از مردن نزنید.

----------


## gallant

> اینا پایه و اساسش همون تئوری بنده هست...
> فقط یکم سوسولیزه شده...


شبی نمودندی مارا بیا با سر میرم رو میز اتو ولمون کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> این ازرائیل همش تو این تاپیک پرسه میزنه میترسم اشتباهی جون منو بگیره.این حرف از مردن نزنید.


حاج حسن نگران نباش.ایشالا بعد از پرنیا شما نوبتته.

----------


## hassansadeghi

> حاج حسن نگران نباش.ایشالا بعد از پرنیا شما نوبتته.


شما که به خدا پناه بردی.ما بیچاره ها...

----------


## DR.MAM

> شما که به خدا پناه بردی.ما بیچاره ها...


آره ماییم دیگه

----------


## sajad564

والا ما یه موقعی پنج ساعت میخوابیدیم عذاب وجدان میگیرفتیم که چرا دیر بلند شدیم.الان نصف روز خوابم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin-jh

> شبی نمودندی مارا بیا با سر میرم رو میز اتو ولمون کن


 :Yahoo (23): 
باشه حاجی...
من دیگ چیزی نمیگم
هی خدااااا
هیچوقت یادم نمیره اولین کسی که اینکارو باهام کرد 
معلم ریاضیم بود که گفت روشت برای حل اون مسئله غلطه 
و ازم نمره کم کرد فقط برای اینکه از روش خودش نرفتم
وقتی هم پرسیدم شما بگو ؛چرا؛ غلطه گفت غلطه دیگه پسر جان برو بشین...
تا اداره اموزش و پرورش هم رفتم ولی گفتن حق با معلمته ...
هی

----------


## parnia-sh

> آره ماییم دیگه


هیچکس به اینکه شما شمایید شکی نداره جناب عزراییل

----------


## DR.MAM

> والا ما یه موقعی پنج ساعت میخوابیدیم عذاب وجدان میگیرفتیم که چرا دیر بلند شدیم.الان نصف روز خوابم


شما فعلا الان برو بگیر بخواب که فردا صب باید بری تو دفتر پلیس+10

----------


## parnia-sh

> باشه حاجی...
> من دیگ چیزی نمیگم
> هی خدااااا
> هیچوقت یادم نمیره اولین کسی که اینکارو باهام کرد 
> معلم ریاضیم بود که گفت روشت برای حل اون مسئله غلطه 
> و ازم نمره کم کرد فقط برای اینکه از روش خودش نرفتم
> وقتی هم پرسیدم شما بگو ؛چرا؛ غلطه گفت غلطه دیگه پسر جان برو بشین...
> تا اداره اموزش و پرورش هم رفتم ولی گفتن حق با معلمته ...
> هی


من جای تو بودم از اون به بعد عمیشه با همون راه حل میرفتم هرچی هم میخاست نمره کم کنه.

----------


## DR.MAM

> هیچکس به اینکه شما شمایید شکی نداره جناب عزراییل


یا ابلفضل

لو رفتم رفت

----------


## mahro0

> سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم
> خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون
> کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده
> 96 یهاااتازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسینتازه باید گازبدین
> خب./؟/
> من یه مشکلییی دارممماز مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرمفهمیدین دیگه؟
> من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی
> تقریبا 12 -13ساعتخوش خواب تشریف دارم
> حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد
> ...



سلام 
شبتون بخیر 
به مدت سه روز اصلا تایم نگیر ولی شب مثلا راس ی ساعت خاص برو بخواب هر ساعتی صبح بیدار شدی یادداشت کن میانگین این سه روز رو حساب کن ساعت بذار همون ساعت بیدار شو . بعد 3 روز همون ساعت بیدار شو بعد 3 روز 45 دقیقا کم کن  همینجوری ادامه بده 
منم 12 ساعت می خوابیدم 
اما الان 7 ساعت شب می خوابم 1 ساعتم ظهر دارم کمترشم می کنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> یا ابلفضل
> 
> لو رفتم رفت


خوب منم به خدا پناه میبرم. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> سلام 
> شبتون بخیر 
> به مدت سه روز اصلا تایم نگیر ولی شب مثلا راس ی ساعت خاص برو بخواب هر ساعتی صبح بیدار شدی یادداشت کن میانگین این سه روز رو حساب کن ساعت بذار همون ساعت بیدار شو . بعد 3 روز همون ساعت بیدار شو بعد 3 روز 45 دقیقا کم کن  همینجوری ادامه بده 
> منم 12 ساعت می خوابیدم 
> اما الان 7 ساعت شب می خوابم 1 ساعتم ظهر دارم کمترشم می کنم


شما بار دارید باید بیشتر از اینا به خودتون استراحت بدید :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خوب منم به خدا پناه میبرم.


درگاه خدا دیگه جایی نداره

----------


## mahro0

> شما بار دارید باید بیشتر از اینا به خودتون استراحت بدید


 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Amin-jh

دوستان شب خوش 
خدانگهدارتون

----------


## parnia-sh

> دوستان شب خوش 
> خدانگهدارتون


شب خوش..به ایده پردازیت ادامه بده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hassansadeghi

> درگاه خدا دیگه جایی نداره


من شنیدم عوارض میدی یه جا بهت میدن.عوارض استعاره از=نماز-روزه و..

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alis


شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد کم خون هستید،قرص آهن بخورید خوب نشدید باید برید دکتر چون خواب هم برای یه فرد بالغ 8 ساعت هست.



خب شاید ایشون فرد بالغ نیستن!!!!*

----------


## DR.MAM

> من شنیدم عوارض میدی یه جا بهت میدن.عوارض استعاره از=نماز-روزه و..


نه بابا.میگم هیش جایی اصلا اصلا وجود نداره

----------


## hassansadeghi

> دوستان شب خوش 
> خدانگهدارتون


بالاخره کوتاه اومدی.برو بخواب قربونت برم.

----------


## Amin-jh

> شب خوش..به ایده پردازیت ادامه بده


مسخره نکنین انقد
بخدا دیگ اگه جایی نظرمو بگم

----------


## Chandler Bing

> از وقتی یادم میاد
> اینم به خاظر این بود راهنمایی چن ماه از خانواده دور افتادم برنامم از اون موقع بهم خورد


چون عادتیه که تو دراز مدت به وجود اومده همینجوری هم از بین نمیره
شما هفته ای نیم ساعت از خوابت کم کن
روزی ۵ دقیقه 
بعدش که مثلا تو یه هفته اون نیم ساعت رو کم کردی ۳-۴ روز همونقدر بخواب تا بدنت عادت کنه بعد از اون سه چهار روز دوباره شروع کن تا یه هفته نیم ساعت از خوابت کم کن و دوباره ۳-۴ روز به همون عادت کن و همینجوری ادامه بده تا به ۹-۸ ساعت برسه خوابت.
دقیق باش سر خوابت
در ضمن یادت باشه شب حداکثر تا ساعت ۱۲ بخواب و به ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنت احترام بزار
من که خودم ۸ ساعت میخوابم اگه ساعت ۲ شب به جای ۱۲ بخوابم باید ۱۰ ساعت به جای اون ۸ ساعت بخوابم و وقتی بیدار میشم هم خسته و بیحوصله ام.

----------


## parnia-sh

> مسخره نکنین انقد
> بخدا دیگ اگه جایی نظرمو بگم


به خدا مسخره نیس..راست گفتم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## parnia-sh

> چون عادتیه که تو دراز مدت به وجود اومده همینجوری هم از بین نمیره
> شما هفته ای نیم ساعت از خوابت کم کن
> روزی ۵ دقیقه 
> بعدش که مثلا تو یه هفته اون نیم ساعت رو کم کردی ۳-۴ روز همونقدر بخواب تا بدنت عادت کنه بعد از اون سه چهار روز دوباره شروع کن تا یه هفته نیم ساعت از خوابت کم کن و دوباره ۳-۴ روز به همون عادت کن و همینجوری ادامه بده تا به ۹-۸ ساعت برسه خوابت.
> دقیق باش سر خوابت
> در ضمن یادت باشه شب حداکثر تا ساعت ۱۲ بخواب و به ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنت احترام بزار
> من که خودم ۸ ساعت میخوابم اگه ساعت ۲ شب به جای ۱۲ بخوابم باید ۱۰ ساعت به جای اون ۸ ساعت بخوابم و وقتی بیدار میشم هم خسته و بیحوصله ام.


ممنون..امتحان میکنم

----------


## hassansadeghi

خوابای رنگی ببینید.وقت خوابتون تنظیم بشه.ازرائیل از این تایپیک بره.خاحافظ.بوس بوس. :Yahoo (56):

----------


## parnia-sh

کاری که فردا امتحان میکنم
اپ الارمی .. :Yahoo (1): 
ولی اکه هنوز نظری دارین سراپا گوشم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

شبی خدا بهم ماموریت داده جون دو نفرو بگیرم.
اولیش پرنیا
دومی حاج حسن

----------


## parnia-sh

> شبی خدا بهم ماموریت داده جون دو نفرو بگیرم.
> اولیش پرنیا
> دومی حاج حسن


خیلی خب خیلی خب اینقد دنبال جون من باش که دراخر به لطف الهی  منهدم بشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin-jh

> کاری که فردا امتحان میکنم
> اپ الارمی ..
> ولی اکه هنوز نظری دارین سراپا گوشم


یک ایده دارم...
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## parnia-sh

> یک ایده دارم...


چی بگو ؟داداش ایده پرداز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

5


> خیلی خب خیلی خب اینقد دنبال جون من باش که دراخر به لطف الهی  منهدم بشی


عزراییل هیشوخت نمیمیره

----------


## Amin-jh

> چی بگو ؟داداش ایده پرداز


شما اینترنتتو قط میکنی اول
میتونی مودم رو جمع کنی یا اصلا دیگه اشتراک نگیری ...
طوری که به نت اصلا دسترسی نداشته باشی
به هر حال
بعدش از طریق سیم کارت ایرانسل 
بسته های ساعت افت مصرف (6 صبح تا 12 ظهر)
حجم های مختلفی هم داره...یکیو فعال میکنی ... دیگه ازون روز ساعت 5:59 دیقه بیداری...
اینو هم من قبلا انجام دادم نت نداشتم یک مدت...
حالا شروع کنید به مسخره کردن .... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## parnia-sh

> شما اینترنتتو قط میکنی اول
> میتونی مودم رو جمع کنی یا اصلا دیگه اشتراک نگیری ...
> طوری که به نت اصلا دسترسی نداشته باشی
> به هر حال
> بعدش از طریق سیم کارت ایرانسل 
> بسته های ساعت افت مصرف (6 صبح تا 12 ظهر)
> حجم های مختلفی هم داره...یکیو فعال میکنی ... دیگه ازون روز ساعت 5:59 دیقه بیداری...
> اینو هم من قبلا انجام دادم نت نداشتم یک مدت...
> حالا شروع کنید به مسخره کردن ....


نه خیلیم خوبه..نت متاسفانه کل خانواده هس ومن به اینجا توی یه هفته فقط یه بار سر میزنم و مشکلی ندارم..برای نت محروم هستم با اینکه خودشون استفاده میکنن و خب تمرکزم خیلی بهتر شد وقتی محروم شدم..نت معتاد شدم ولی الان خدارو شکر بهتر شده..یکمم اعتماد به نفس داشته باش از این به بعدم هرکی خواست مسخره کنه یکی بزن تو سرش بهش بگو تو همینشم نمی تونی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alis

این سایت واقعا هیچ مدیری نداره؟!!!

یه بعضی ها انگار 12 سالشون هست فقط دنبال مسخره کردن بقیه هستن!برخورد کنید لطفا.

----------


## Amin-jh

> نه خیلیم خوبه..نت متاسفانه کل خانواده هس ومن به اینجا توی یه هفته فقط یه بار سر میزنم و مشکلی ندارم..برای نت محروم هستم با اینکه خودشون استفاده میکنن و خب تمرکزم خیلی بهتر شد وقتی محروم شدم..نت معتاد شدم ولی الان خدارو شکر بهتر شده..یکمم اعتماد به نفس داشته باش از این به بعدم هرکی خواست مسخره کنه یکی بزن تو سرش بهش بگو تو همینشم نمی تونی


خب نه دیگه اگه محدود باشی جواب نمیده...
نمیدونم بخدا...بعضی وقتا اصن فک میکنم فرمتم با فرمت این دنیا نمیخونه...
معذرت دیگه سر شمارم درد آوردم
همه اینایی که بچه ها گفتن منهای شرو ورای من همش درسته ولی مهم ترین عاملی که میتونه باعث بشه بیدار بشی همانا اراده و خواست خودت هست...

----------


## †Muhammad†

> سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم
> خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون
> کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده
> 96 یهاااتازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسینتازه باید گازبدین
> خب./؟/
> من یه مشکلییی دارممماز مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرمفهمیدین دیگه؟
> من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی
> تقریبا 12 -13ساعتخوش خواب تشریف دارم
> حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد
> ...


من جا تو بودم خودمو از طبقه بی نهایت پرت میکردم پایین!!!!
13 ساااااعت؟؟؟؟خیلی ببخشیدا از مرز خرسم گذشته لامصب
استرس نداری ک کمتر ا دو هفته مونده ب کنکور؟؟بنده  همین الانش دارم میمیرم.روزی 3 ساعت ب زور میخوابم.
تو مثه اینکه از اون زمره ادمایی هسی ک دنیارو اب ببره اونار خواب میبره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم
> خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون
> کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده
> 96 یهاااتازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسینتازه باید گازبدین
> خب./؟/
> من یه مشکلییی دارممماز مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرمفهمیدین دیگه؟
> من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی
> تقریبا 12 -13ساعتخوش خواب تشریف دارم
> حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد
> ...


 یکم سوزن ته گرد بریز رو تختت و راحت بخاب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> من جا تو بودم خودمو از طبقه بی نهایت پرت میکردم پایین!!!!
> 13 ساااااعت؟؟؟؟خیلی ببخشیدا از مرز خرسم گذشته لامصب
> استرس نداری ک کمتر ا دو هفته مونده ب کنکور؟؟بنده  همین الانش دارم میمیرم.روزی 3 ساعت ب زور میخوابم.
> تو مثه اینکه از اون زمره ادمایی هسی ک دنیارو اب ببره اونار خواب میبره


کنکوری 96 هستم..استرس اصلا ندارم جوری که نهایی امسال یه درسو اصلا نخوندم ساعت گذاشتم بیدار شم بیدار نشدم ونخونده رفتم بدون هیچ استرسی :Yahoo (4): 
اره من دنیا رو اب ببره منو خواب میبره
خدا حواسش نبوده من اول میخاستم خرس بشم الان شدم پرنیا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> کنکوری 96 هستم..استرس اصلا ندارم جوری که نهایی امسال یه درسو اصلا نخوندم ساعت گذاشتم بیدار شم بیدار نشدم ونخونده رفتم بدون هیچ استرسی
> اره من دنیا رو اب ببره منو خواب میبره
> خدا حواسش نبوده من اول میخاستم خرس بشم الان شدم پرنیا



خوب پس معلومه واقعا به درس خوندن و نمره بالا اهمیت میدین.جای تقدیر و تشکر داره از همه مسئولین عزیز لشکری و کشوری و شما هموطن عزیز.شما سرمایه مملکت هستید و مراقب باشین فرار مغزها نکنید

----------


## parnia-sh

> خوب پس معلومه واقعا به درس خوندن و نمره بالا اهمیت میدین.جای تقدیر و تشکر داره از همه مسئولین عزیز لشکری و کشوری و شما هموطن عزیز.شما سرمایه مملکت هستید و مراقب باشین فرار مغزها نکنید


درباره ی درس..درس خون نیستم ولی درسم واقعا خوبه تعریف نباشه..به خاطر سرعت مطالعه ی بالایی که دارم اکثرن خوابم :Yahoo (21): چون خیلی از برنامه جلو میوفتم بقیه ی روز بیکارم
فرار مغزها :Yahoo (4): اصلا به خارج علاقه ای ندارم توی ایران هم جای پیشرفت هس

----------


## reza__sh

> وقتی عصبانی هستین یکم ماست بریزین تو یه فنجون قهوه با آبلیمو بخورین
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> آرومتون نمیکنه ولی باعث میشه اسهال بشین مشکلاتتون رو فراموش کنین کلا


داداش کپی میکنی حداقل با ذکر منبع باشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Milad98

> منم 9تا 10ساعت میخوابم
> نخوابم میمیرم
> جدیدا این مرضو گرفتم


*ایشالا دکتر میشی میفهمی که این مرض نیس

ما فکرمون مریضه* :Yahoo (103):

----------


## waffen ss

> شما به احتمال بسیار زیاد کم خون هستید،قرص آهن بخورید خوب نشدید باید برید دکتر چون خواب هم برای یه فرد بالغ 8 ساعت هست.


سلام.

خواب منو 9999999999 بار ببری زیر رادیکال و بعدش تقسیم بر 9999999999999999999999 کنی و بعد منهای 99999999999999999999999 کنی به 8 نمیرسه :Yahoo (4): 

همین آدم سحر خیزی هستم من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RAHI

دوستان شما که خوبین.من بیدار میشم...دست و صورتمم میشورم...دوباهر میگیرم میخوابم...

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلوممممممممم سلوممممممممم
> خوبین خوشین؟ خدا قوتتتت به همتون
> کنکوری 95 فقط چن قدمه دیگه مونده
> 96 یهاااتازه شروع کاره..حالا زوده بگم خسته نباسینتازه باید گازبدین
> خب./؟/
> من یه مشکلییی دارممماز مشکلم رد شده...دارم کم کم خودمو با خرس اشتباه میگیرمفهمیدین دیگه؟
> من خیلیییی میخابم..خیلیییییییی
> تقریبا 12 -13ساعتخوش خواب تشریف دارم
> حالا کمک میخامممم شدیدددد
> ...


والا منو بابام همچین 6 صبح انتهاری بیدار میکنه که حرفی باقی نمیمونه

----------


## gallant

الان چطور بفهمیم این دوستمون هنوز خوابه یا نه؟این همه روش 12 صفحه شده واقعا بالاتر 8 ساعت خوابیده باشی به ما ظلم کردی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## narges75

> دوستان شما که خوبین.من بیدار میشم...دست و صورتمم میشورم...دوباهر میگیرم میخوابم...


مثل من :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Pixie_g

> والا منو بابام همچین 6 صبح انتهاری بیدار میکنه که حرفی باقی نمیمونه


دقییییییقاااااا منم ..... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
از وقتی بابام بیدارم می کنه تو کل 24 ساعت فقط 6 ساعت می خوابم اونم ممممممن !!!!!  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
عوضش مامانم .... هروقت صدام می کنه احساس می کنم بیشتر خوابم می گیره .... :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sami7

*سلام 

شما تشریف ببر پیش یک پزشک باهاش صحبت کن به احتمال زیاد واستون ملاتونین می نویسه و با مصرف چندتا دونش 

روند خوابتون تنظیم میشه و بهتون میگه اگه فلان ساعت بخوری فلان ساعتی می خوابی و فلان ساعت بیدار میشی 

با مصرف چندتاش روند خوابت تنظیم میشه و باید خودت کنترلش کنی دیگه

این بهترین و اصولی ترین راه هست

موفق باشی
*

----------


## John4954

از دوم راهنمایی سال تحصیلی همیشه پنج صبح حتی بدون کوک کردن ساعت بلند میشدم ولی الان بعد امتحانا ریخته شدم بهم. سحر که میخوابم تا ساعت نه و ده خوابم میبره.
عمرم اینقدر فجیع نخوابیدم تا ساعت نه و ده😫😫😶😂

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> درباره ی درس..درس خون نیستم ولی درسم واقعا خوبه تعریف نباشه..به خاطر سرعت مطالعه ی بالایی که دارم اکثرن خوابمچون خیلی از برنامه جلو میوفتم بقیه ی روز بیکارم
> فرار مغزهااصلا به خارج علاقه ای ندارم توی ایران هم جای پیشرفت هس


شاید مشکل تیروئید داری؟

----------


## mehdi.78

سلووم.:-) 
واسه خودت جایزه تهیین کن ببین از چی خوشت میاد .. بعد همونو جایزه کن.......حل میشه:-) :-) ....حالا چون خررسیی واسه خودت ماهی در نظر بگییر.

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi.78

سلووم.:-) 
واسه خودت جایزه تهیین کن ببین از چی خوشت میاد .. بعد همونو جایزه کن.......حل میشه:-) :-) ....حالا چون خررسیی واسه خودت ماهی در نظر بگییر.[emoji12] [emoji16] 

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

شیشه بزن، تا 7 ساعت اگه پلک زدی من کلا از زندگی دیسکانکت میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## †Muhammad†

> کنکوری 96 هستم..استرس اصلا ندارم جوری که نهایی امسال یه درسو اصلا نخوندم ساعت گذاشتم بیدار شم بیدار نشدم ونخونده رفتم بدون هیچ استرسی
> اره من دنیا رو اب ببره منو خواب میبره
> خدا حواسش نبوده من اول میخاستم خرس بشم الان شدم پرنیا


نخواب پرنیا خانم خواب کاهش عمر میاره!!!ی تحقیق کردن در مورد خواب حداکثر زمان خواب 8 در اون تحقیق 8 ساعت بود.
طبق این تحقیق 65% افرادی ک روزی 8 خوابیدن زیر 40 سال عمر کردن.
من میترسم شما ک 13 ساعت میخوابی 20 سالم عمر نکنی!!! :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
زندگی شیرنه بابا.زود نمیری هااااا!!

----------


## asalshah

وااااااااااااااو خدا 12 13 ساعت؟؟؟؟؟خوش  به سعادتت رفیق  جان ...بگو چه میکنی ما هم انجام بدیم؟؟؟؟؟من ک فقط روز 5 نهایتا 6 ساعت شبیه خرسام :Yahoo (4): حس میکنم خرس درونم یکم فعالیتش کمه:/

----------


## AmirAria

خب بریم یکم بحث علمی دینی انجام بدیم  :Yahoo (4):  البته ببخشید یکم دیر اومدم ، منم نتم یه روز در هفته است  :Yahoo (4): 

خب اول بگم که ختما با ساعت بدن آشنایی داری ؟ ساعت بدن برای انجام فعالیت های مختلف با تکرار تنظیم میشه ، برای همینه که تو ساعتی که عادت داشتی بخوابی خوابت میاد و تو ساعتی که هیچ وقت نخوابیدی به زور باید بخوابی 
اما ازنظر دینی هم ما توصیه هایی برای خواب داریم ، اول ساعت خواب : ببین بهترین ساعت برای خواب از بعد اذان عشا تا چند دقیقه به  نماز صبحه (حدود ساعت  21:30 شب تا 4 صبح ) خب این میشه 6 ساعت و نیم خواب شب 
خواب بین اذان صبح تا طلوع آفتاب دردین ما به شدن نکوهش شده و بهش میگن خواب بین الطلوعین ، این یه تایم حدودا 2 ساعتی هستش
خواب قیلوله خواب بعدی هستش که در دین ماتوصیه شده و با یه سرچ میتونی درموردش اطلاعات پیدا کنی ، این خواب میشه چیزی حدود 1 ساعت یا 45 دقیقه ، یعنی دربیشترین حالت شما 7 ساعت و نیم در طول شبانه روز خواب هستید که تایم توصیه شده علمی محسوب میشه .
اما حالا چطور بخوابیم تو این ساعتی که گفتم ،
یک : این تصور که مرغ که نیستم این موقع بخوابم رو بیرون بریزید ، خواب قسمت اول شب هر ساعتش چند برابر خواب صبح مفیده برای انسان 
دوم : تلوزیون تعطیل ، از نیم ساعت قبل خواب حداقل 
سوم : با گوشی قبل خواب کار نکن و گوشی رو هم بالای سرت نذار 
اگه گوشی رو تنظیم کردی برای ساعت خاصی گوشی رو با فاصله چند متری از خودت بذار تا صبح مجبور شی برای خاموش کردنش از جات بلند شی 
چهارم : از خواب که بیدار شدی به شستن دست و صورت اکتفا نکن ، وضو بگیر اونم با آب سرد ، جواب نداد ، خودت رو بنداز تو حموم و دوش آب سرد بگیر (فقط بعدش نیا جلو کولر  :Yahoo (21):  ) 
پنجم :قبل خواب و در کل برای شام غذای سنگینی نخور ، خانواده رو مجبور کن شامت رو زودتر بدن تا بین وقت شام و خوابت حداقل یک ساعت فاصله باشه 
ششم : صبح ورزش سبک رو فراموش نکن ، قبل صبحانه ده دقیقه ورزش کششی هم انجام بدی خودش خیلیه 
برنامه خواب از 9و نیم شب تا 4 صبح روبه مدت یک هفته ،تا یک هفته و نیم تا دو هفته دقیق اجرا کن ، جواب نگرفتی بیا یقه خودم رو بگیر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a--ali--a

آقا منم بعد از ظهر ها میخوابم ..
نمیخوام بخوابم بهم پیشنهاد بدید چی  کنم !!!!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Farbod T

> آقا منم بعد از ظهر ها میخوابم ..
> نمیخوام بخوابم بهم پیشنهاد بدید چی  کنم !!!!!


خواب بعد از ظهر در حد ۲۰تا ۳۰ دقیقه مناسبه. بیشتر از این خوب نیست

----------


## John4954

> آقا منم بعد از ظهر ها میخوابم ..
> نمیخوام بخوابم بهم پیشنهاد بدید چی  کنم !!!!!


من که میگم نیازه.بالاخره استراحتی کوتاه برای مرحله دوم مطالعه لازمه.
30 دقیقه اگه خونه ساکت باشه بتونی بخوابی عالیه اگر اروم نیس یا خوابت نمیبره همون 45 دقیقه الی یک ساعت تنظیم کن.


Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pixie_g

> آقا منم بعد از ظهر ها میخوابم ..
> نمیخوام بخوابم بهم پیشنهاد بدید چی  کنم !!!!!


منم همین مشکل و داشتم دقیقا ....
اگه می تونین یه یه ربع بیست دقیقه دراز بکشین و چشاتون و رو هم بذارین و ذهنتون و خالی کنین ولی نخوابین یا اگر هم مثل من خوابتون می بره این جوری  :Yahoo (76):  بهتره با قهوه و این جور چیزا سعی کنین نخوابین ولی اگه خوابیدین تا یک ساعت و نیم بعدش بخوابین چون اگه بین این یک ساعت و نیم بیدار بشین بازم کسلین ( چون خواب هر یک ساعت و نیم یک ساعت و نیم عمیق میشه ) ... البته من خودم بین ساعت های یک و نیم دو تا 4 5 حتما میرم کتاب خونه که این عادت خواب کم کم ازبین بره ....  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnia-sh

عاقا خولب من درست شددددد :Y (576):  :Y (576):

----------


## Amin-jh

> عاقا خولب من درست شددددد


الحمد الله  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## parnia-sh

> الحمد الله


خوحالا.چه اخمیم کرده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin-jh

> خوحالا.چه اخمیم کرده


ولی بدون اینا پایدار نیست :Yahoo (4): 
اول و اخر باید از روش خودم بری  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## parnia-sh

> آقا منم بعد از ظهر ها میخوابم ..
> نمیخوام بخوابم بهم پیشنهاد بدید چی  کنم !!!!!


من این مشکلو داشتم رفتم ورودی پذیرای خوابیدم  =هرکی میخاست بره بیرون اول رو من رد میشد :Yahoo (23): 
ولی جذی جدی ج داد :Yahoo (112):

----------


## king of konkur

اگه ازین گودزیلاها تو خونتون دارید بگین صبح بیدارتون کنن.خودشون کارشونو بلدن :Yahoo (4):

----------

